# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Microsoft MVP Awardee

## pike

Congradulations to the Microsoft MVP Awardees for 2012
1CBB4481-7678-4758-93A7-D95E1268FDF0

----------


## ConneXionLost

Hooray!  A well deserved congratulations!!!   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## DonkeyOte

Congratulations Teylyn !

----------


## abousetta

Congrats to Teylyn and all the other active and past MVPs!!! 

Has anyone compiled a list of the regular posters who have been awarded the MVP award (current or past). I know from the top of my head Andy Pope, JBeaupcaire and shg are all present or past MVPs. I would be interested in knowing who else to congratulate.

----------


## Ron Coderre

Congratulations, Teylyn! Much deserved.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Great news Teylyn...Congratulations!!!

----------


## protonLeah

I'm happy to add mine to the list of congrats.

----------


## Marcol

A great start to 2012, congratulations Teylyn!

----------


## teylyn

Thanks all. I almost missed it. I mean, I knew I was on the short list, because MS had asked for my contact details a few weeks ago, in case I got awarded, but when I checked my emails this morning: nothing. I could see on twitter that others had received their emails, so I thought I'd missed out. An hour later, I checked my spam folder, and there it was.

That's what Google/gmail thinks of MS Award emails.  :Smilie:

----------


## MarvinP

HEY- All of us knew you were great.  It is about time Microsoft figured it out!  Congrats!!

----------


## abousetta

> I checked my spam folder, and there it was.
> 
> That's what Google/gmail thinks of MS Award emails.



Don't be mad with Gmail. If most of us got an Email message saying that we were chosen as an MVP I would be mad if Gmail DIDN'T put it in the spam folder.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zbor

Congrats!!!
Keep up the good work!

----------


## vlady

Congratulations!!!!
We're proud of you!!!

----------


## royUK

Well done, a great start for 2012

----------


## Fotis1991

Congratulations!

A very good example for us all.

----------


## JapanDave

Congrats Teylyn! 

But, It still does not change the fact that I can never figure out what your avatar is! LOL

----------


## teylyn

Lol. It's a woman seen from behind, holding a cello behind her back.

----------


## zbor

waiting behind the door that husband come back from the pub

----------


## arlu1201

Congratulations Teylyn.....guess what, even i couldnt figure out the avatar...thought it to be some animal like a cow...though i used to wonder why the hands?...lol...my mistake...

----------


## abousetta

It took me a while at first to figure out the avatar until I realized it was an instrument (maybe a chello). Never knew if it was actually teylyn who is pictured behind it and whether or not the person was just posing or in a violent act of hitting a computer with the instrument.  :EEK!:

----------


## john55

Teylyn, Congratulations!!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Steffen Thomsen

To join in, well done Teylyn, it's well deserved.

----------


## Andy Pope

Congratulations Teylyn, very well deserved.

----------


## Vaibhav

Congratss Teylyn !!!! Cheers  :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

Congratulations teylyn!

Just reward for all your contributions here and at EE. Keep on Excelling!

----------


## NBVC

Congratulations Teylyn. 

A nice Christmas present....

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Well done!.....and i DID know what the avatar was <smug>

----------


## romperstomper

Congratulations, Teylyn. Nice to see MS do know what they're doing!  :Smilie:

----------


## Jack in the UK

Congrats to RooBarb, again well done to all MVPs 

Funny of all the MVPs i know, meet and talk to each are so different and so tallented. Most of all they help others literally for nothing and are really very nice guys, when You know them they are even better 

Well done all

And a biggies is to see MBTCM from the years gone by still there with us XL-Dennis - YBTCM - jiuk (still spelt incorrcetly of cause)

jiuk

----------


## Jack in the UK

> Well done!.....and i DID know what the avatar was <smug>



Yeah but Simon do You know what the Scollers avatar is LOL ---

----------


## john55

ref yr avatar, well....at first glance I thought it was a mythological character
lol...my mistake!

----------


## alansidman

My Congratulations also.

----------


## Domski

Congratulations Teylyn  :Smilie: 

Dom

----------


## Colin Legg

Many congratulations, Teylyn.  :Smilie: 

Colin

----------


## TMS

@teylyn: a little late jumping on the bandwagon, but congratulations and well done!  Guess you were on Santa's "Nice" list  :Smilie: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## teylyn

Thanks all. Now let's move on and answer some questions  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

Here I am on enjoying some holidaze in the United States and I jump on to see that an MVP has been awarded to someone that truly deserves the honour.  Congratulations Teylyn, it is nice to see that props have been given to you.  Enjoy and happy new year.

----------

